# Plumbing-in Rocket Cellini



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi All

Planning on plumbing-in my Cellini - purchased 5 years ago from Bella Barista,

When I purchased it, there was a braided hose pipe supplied for this purpose. Does anyone know what size/type of fitting is at the end of that hose? Sadly, I don't have the original documentation which came with it.

Thanks


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

If it's the same as with the Rocket Evo (and by the sound of the braided hose, that's correct), it's 1/8" BSP. A bit of a pain in the butt to deal with.

I refer you to my superb and authoritative (disclaimer: neither superb nor authoritative) saga of plumbing in a Rocket Evoluzione. Summary: well worth it but took way more time sourcing parts than anticipated.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53845-plumbing-in-a-rocket-evo-2-successfully/?do=embed


----------



## buc395 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks Higbert. Sorted out my issue too.


----------

